# Ever wish you had "find in page" in Safari on your iThings?



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.ipuhelin.com/en/safariplus/

We've talked a little before about adding "bookmarklets" in Safari to add some basic functions found in desktop web browsers. This is by far the easiest method I've found to do so for a number of common things that are just missing on the iThings' primary browser. I already had one for "find", but "scroll to end" is AWESOME for reading things like blog comments in reverse chronological order, or for just getting to the bottom of a page fast. There are a few other tools found on this page that you might find helpful.

Totally free, not an app, just a site that gives you very easy instructions for these. Navigate to it on your iThing to start!

(found on MacRumors' forum today)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Now this useful, thank you very much! Although I'm reading this on my desktop right now, I am sending myself to check out on my iPod Touch. Cheers!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

No I don't.  I replaced Safari months ago with Perfect Browser ($0.99), which bests it in every way.  Including offering in-page search, hyper-scroll, bookmarking, changing user agents (nice for defeating sites that like to force you to the mobile page), and a ton of other things.

Safari is now in a folder on the last page of my springboard titled "Useless", along with most of the other preloaded apps like Weather, SMS, Stocks, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perfect Browser looks to be $2.99 for iPad and $1.99 for iPhone?  Is that the one?  Safari doesn't bother me enough right now to want to pay $3 to replace it (so spoiled by the cheap apps  ) on my iPad. Perfect browser does sound cool, though.  Going to check out for future purchase possibility off a gift card.

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is indeed the one Betsy--looks like it's gotten more expensive since I bought it, or maybe I got it on sale. However, since you have both an iPhone and iPad, you may want to consider 



 instead, which IS $0.99, and is a universal binary (so you only have to buy it once). The featureset is very similar, and though I've never used it, my boss has it and really likes it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I use Atomic as well, especially for the tabbed browsing feature...but the fact is that if I open a link from Mail, for example, or most other apps, it's going to open in Safari by default. It's become easier for me to just stay in Safari most of the time, and use Atomic basically to either emulate another browser or when I badly need the ad blocking functions.

So it's been nice to have a way to bring at least *some* badly needed functionality to Safari! LOL


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahh, see, I use Browser Changer to set my default browser to Perfect Browser, so I actually don't have to use Safari at all, even if I click a link in another app (mail, most frequently).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> That is indeed the one Betsy--looks like it's gotten more expensive since I bought it, or maybe I got it on sale. However, since you have both an iPhone and iPad, you may want to consider
> 
> 
> 
> instead, which IS $0.99, and is a universal binary (so you only have to buy it once). The featureset is very similar, and though I've never used it, my boss has it and really likes it.


I only have the iPad; I was just mentioning the iPhone version of Perfect Browser as I didn't know what version you were using. I actually have Atomic Web, but didn't love it enough to use it. I'm kinda used to Safari at this point. I may try AW again sometime.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Ahh, see, I use Browser Changer to set my default browser to Perfect Browser, so I actually don't have to use Safari at all, even if I click a link in another app (mail, most frequently).


Cydia, I'm guessing? And here I'm trying NOT to JB the iPad.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Cydia, I'm guessing? And here I'm trying NOT to JB the iPad.


Cydia indeed. I wouldn't be doing my part as a KB member if I wasn't trying to enable someone.


----------

